# Kein menuconfig mehr nach fehlerhaftem Boot

## Starik

Hi,

```

marseille linux # make menuconfig   

scripts/kconfig/mconf arch/x86/Kconfig

init/Kconfig:1063: can't open file "block/Kconfig"

make[1]: *** [menuconfig] Error 1

make: *** [menuconfig] Error 2

```

Der Bootvorgang davor blieb stehen wegen inkonsistentem Dateisystem. Ich konnte mich nur noch einloggen und

```

force -fy /dev/sda3

```

machen.

Dmesg spuckt immer Fehlermeldungen aus:

```

[ 9407.085425] sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Write Protect is off

[ 9407.085427] sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Mode Sense: 00 3a 00 00

[ 9407.085443] sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Write cache: enabled, read cache: enabled, doesn't support DPO or FUA

[ 9407.456451] ata1.00: exception Emask 0x50 SAct 0x1 SErr 0x280900 action 0x6 frozen

[ 9407.456455] ata1.00: irq_stat 0x08000000, interface fatal error

[ 9407.456458] ata1: SError: { UnrecovData HostInt 10B8B BadCRC }

[ 9407.456464] ata1.00: cmd 60/10:00:e8:1f:b4/00:00:00:00:00/40 tag 0 ncq 8192 in

[ 9407.456465]          res 40/00:00:e8:1f:b4/00:00:00:00:00/40 Emask 0x50 (ATA bus error)

[ 9407.456468] ata1.00: status: { DRDY }

[ 9407.456473] ata1: hard resetting link

[ 9407.914029] ata1: softreset failed (device not ready)

[ 9407.914033] ata1: failed due to HW bug, retry pmp=0

[ 9408.067042] ata1: SATA link up 1.5 Gbps (SStatus 113 SControl 310)

[ 9408.068360] ata1.00: configured for UDMA/33

[ 9408.068368] ata1: EH complete

[ 9408.068405] sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] 488397168 512-byte hardware sectors: (250 GB/232 GiB)

[ 9408.068418] sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Write Protect is off

[ 9408.068420] sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Mode Sense: 00 3a 00 00

[ 9408.068435] sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Write cache: enabled, read cache: enabled, doesn't support DPO or FUA

[ 9408.618230] ata1.00: exception Emask 0x50 SAct 0x1 SErr 0x280900 action 0x6 frozen

[ 9408.618233] ata1.00: irq_stat 0x08000000, interface fatal error

[ 9408.618237] ata1: SError: { UnrecovData HostInt 10B8B BadCRC }

[ 9408.618242] ata1.00: cmd 60/40:00:00:4d:b4/00:00:00:00:00/40 tag 0 ncq 32768 in

[ 9408.618244]          res 40/00:00:00:4d:b4/00:00:00:00:00/40 Emask 0x50 (ATA bus error)

[ 9408.618246] ata1.00: status: { DRDY }

[ 9408.618251] ata1: hard resetting link

[ 9409.076021] ata1: softreset failed (device not ready)

[ 9409.076025] ata1: failed due to HW bug, retry pmp=0

[ 9409.229037] ata1: SATA link up 1.5 Gbps (SStatus 113 SControl 310)

[ 9409.230384] ata1.00: configured for UDMA/33

[ 9409.230392] ata1: EH complete

[ 9409.230431] sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] 488397168 512-byte hardware sectors: (250 GB/232 GiB)

[ 9409.230443] sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Write Protect is off

[ 9409.230445] sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Mode Sense: 00 3a 00 00

[ 9409.230460] sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Write cache: enabled, read cache: enabled, doesn't support DPO or FUA

[ 9409.296048] ata1.00: exception Emask 0x50 SAct 0x1 SErr 0x280900 action 0x6 frozen

[ 9409.296051] ata1.00: irq_stat 0x08000000, interface fatal error

[ 9409.296054] ata1: SError: { UnrecovData HostInt 10B8B BadCRC }

[ 9409.296060] ata1.00: cmd 60/10:00:b8:00:ab/00:00:00:00:00/40 tag 0 ncq 8192 in

[ 9409.296061]          res 40/00:00:b8:00:ab/00:00:00:00:00/40 Emask 0x50 (ATA bus error)

[ 9409.296063] ata1.00: status: { DRDY }

[ 9409.296068] ata1: hard resetting link

[ 9409.753026] ata1: softreset failed (device not ready)

[ 9409.753030] ata1: failed due to HW bug, retry pmp=0

[ 9409.906036] ata1: SATA link up 1.5 Gbps (SStatus 113 SControl 310)

[ 9409.907366] ata1.00: configured for UDMA/33

[ 9409.907374] ata1: EH complete

[ 9409.907413] sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] 488397168 512-byte hardware sectors: (250 GB/232 GiB)

[ 9409.907425] sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Write Protect is off

[ 9409.907427] sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Mode Sense: 00 3a 00 00

[ 9409.907443] sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Write cache: enabled, read cache: enabled, doesn't support DPO or FUA

[ 9410.950339] ata1.00: exception Emask 0x50 SAct 0x3 SErr 0x280900 action 0x6 frozen

[ 9410.950342] ata1.00: irq_stat 0x08000000, interface fatal error

[ 9410.950346] ata1: SError: { UnrecovData HostInt 10B8B BadCRC }

[ 9410.950352] ata1.00: cmd 60/d0:00:90:07:83/00:00:00:00:00/40 tag 0 ncq 106496 in

[ 9410.950353]          res 40/00:08:b8:2c:83/00:00:00:00:00/40 Emask 0x50 (ATA bus error)

[ 9410.950356] ata1.00: status: { DRDY }

[ 9410.950360] ata1.00: cmd 60/30:08:b8:2c:83/00:00:00:00:00/40 tag 1 ncq 24576 in

[ 9410.950361]          res 40/00:08:b8:2c:83/00:00:00:00:00/40 Emask 0x50 (ATA bus error)

[ 9410.950364] ata1.00: status: { DRDY }

[ 9410.950369] ata1: hard resetting link

[ 9411.408027] ata1: softreset failed (device not ready)

[ 9411.408031] ata1: failed due to HW bug, retry pmp=0

[ 9411.561040] ata1: SATA link up 1.5 Gbps (SStatus 113 SControl 310)

[ 9411.562390] ata1.00: configured for UDMA/33

[ 9411.562398] ata1: EH complete

[ 9411.562431] sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] 488397168 512-byte hardware sectors: (250 GB/232 GiB)

[ 9411.562443] sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Write Protect is off

[ 9411.562445] sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Mode Sense: 00 3a 00 00

[ 9411.562461] sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Write cache: enabled, read cache: enabled, doesn't support DPO or FUA

```

Anbei noch einige Systeminformationen:

```

marseille linux # emerge --info

Portage 2.1.6.13 (default/linux/x86/2008.0, gcc-4.3.2, glibc-2.9_p20081201-r2, 2.6.29-gentoo-r5 i686)

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-2.6.29-gentoo-r5-i686-AMD_Athlon-tm-_64_X2_Dual_Core_Processor_5200+-with-glibc2.0

Timestamp of tree: Sun, 28 Jun 2009 15:30:01 +0000

ccache version 2.4 [enabled]

app-shells/bash:     3.2_p39

dev-java/java-config: 2.1.7

dev-lang/python:     2.5.4-r2

dev-util/ccache:     2.4-r7

sys-apps/baselayout: 1.12.11.1

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.6-r2

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.63

sys-devel/automake:  1.7.9-r1, 1.9.6-r2, 1.10.2

sys-devel/binutils:  2.18-r3

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.4.1

sys-devel/libtool:   1.5.26

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.27-r2

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86"

CBUILD="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=k8 -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/kde/3.5/env /usr/kde/3.5/share/config /usr/kde/3.5/shutdown /usr/share/config"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/env.d /etc/env.d/java/ /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/sandbox.d /etc/terminfo /etc/texmf/language.dat.d /etc/texmf/language.def.d /etc/texmf/updmap.d /etc/texmf/web2c /etc/udev/rules.d"

CXXFLAGS="-march=k8 -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="ccache distlocks fixpackages parallel-fetch protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unmerge-orphans userfetch"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://mirror.jamit.de/gentoo/ http://de-mirror.org/distro/gentoo/ http://gentoo.mneisen.org/"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1"

LINGUAS="de en en_US fr fr_CA"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="X acl alsa berkdb bzip2 cli cracklib crypt dbus dri firefox fortran gdbm gif gpm hal iconv ipod ipv6 isdnlog java jpeg jpeg2k midi mmx mp3 mpeg mudflap ncurses nls nptl nptlonly nsplugin openmp openssl pam pcre pdf perl png pppd python readline reflection session spl ssl startup-notification stream svg sysfs tcpd tetex tiff truetype unicode win32codecs x86 xcomposite xorg xscreensaver zlib" ALSA_CARDS="hda_intel" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mmap_emul mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" ELIBC="glibc" INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse evdev" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LINGUAS="de en en_US fr fr_CA" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="radeonhd radeon"

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, FFLAGS, INSTALL_MASK, LANG, LC_ALL, MAKEOPTS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS, PORTDIR_OVERLAY

```

```

marseille linux # lspci   

00:00.0 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] RS780 Host Bridge

00:01.0 PCI bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] RS780 PCI to PCI bridge (int gfx)

00:05.0 PCI bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] RS780 PCI to PCI bridge (PCIE port 1)

00:11.0 SATA controller: ATI Technologies Inc SB700/SB800 SATA Controller [IDE mode]

00:12.0 USB Controller: ATI Technologies Inc SB700/SB800 USB OHCI0 Controller

00:12.1 USB Controller: ATI Technologies Inc SB700 USB OHCI1 Controller

00:12.2 USB Controller: ATI Technologies Inc SB700/SB800 USB EHCI Controller

00:13.0 USB Controller: ATI Technologies Inc SB700/SB800 USB OHCI0 Controller

00:13.1 USB Controller: ATI Technologies Inc SB700 USB OHCI1 Controller

00:13.2 USB Controller: ATI Technologies Inc SB700/SB800 USB EHCI Controller

00:14.0 SMBus: ATI Technologies Inc SBx00 SMBus Controller (rev 3a)

00:14.1 IDE interface: ATI Technologies Inc SB700/SB800 IDE Controller

00:14.2 Audio device: ATI Technologies Inc SBx00 Azalia (Intel HDA)

00:14.3 ISA bridge: ATI Technologies Inc SB700/SB800 LPC host controller

00:14.4 PCI bridge: ATI Technologies Inc SBx00 PCI to PCI Bridge

00:14.5 USB Controller: ATI Technologies Inc SB700/SB800 USB OHCI2 Controller

00:18.0 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] K8 [Athlon64/Opteron] HyperTransport Technology Configuration

00:18.1 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] K8 [Athlon64/Opteron] Address Map

00:18.2 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] K8 [Athlon64/Opteron] DRAM Controller

00:18.3 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] K8 [Athlon64/Opteron] Miscellaneous Control

01:05.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc Radeon 3100 Graphics

02:00.0 Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL8111/8168B PCI Express Gigabit Ethernet controller (rev 02)

```

Danke für jede Hilfe!!!!

----------

## Klaus Meier

Ist dein Filesystem denn jetzt sauber? Erst mal das testen, bevor du schreibend auf die Partition zugreifst. Wenn ja, dann haben deine Kernelquellen wohl etwas wegbekommen. Erst die .config sichern und überprüfen, ob die noch intakt ist Dann emerge -C gentoo-sources und emerge gentoo-sources probieren.

----------

## Starik

Ok, Neuinstallation hat geholfen. 

Wie kann ich das Problem generell lösen? Ist mir nämlich nicht zum ersten Mal passiert (von ca. 10 Bootvorgängen erkennt er mind. 1 mal die Platte nicht)...

Danke!

----------

## Necoro

Hmmm ... was sagt denn "smartctl -a /dev/sda" ... weil vielleicht ist deine Platte schlicht hinüber...

----------

